# Best way to bounce stems in logic When you have effects on master bus



## Andrajas (Apr 29, 2018)

So for those who uses Logic, how do you do this? Dunno if i do it more complicated than it is, but feel it must be a better way to do it.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Apr 29, 2018)

If you want the effect on the master bus for each stem, you have to bounce each stem separately while muting the others. Alternatively you could copy the effect to individual 'stem tracks' (groups/mix groups) and bounce all at once..


----------



## composerguy78 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is my workaround to automate the process. It has to be done separately. This process that I use requires a great app called Keyboard Maestro.


----------



## TheKRock (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.cinemasound.com/making-music-stems-logic-pro/
I found this method after a long search and it works very well. I set my template up for this now.


----------



## composerguy78 (Apr 29, 2018)

This looks great! It’s basically just a matter of putting empty tracks in the aux track? Why did no one tell me this before?!!


----------



## mark edward lewis (Apr 30, 2018)

TheKRock said:


> https://www.cinemasound.com/making-music-stems-logic-pro/
> I found this method after a long search and it works very well. I set my template up for this now.


Thanks for mentioning my method at Cinema Sound. I have several of our members who use Logic Pro, and have had spotty results from using the "bounce audio tracks" command. I know even as of 10.4.1, it still doesn't work properly. Using the "bounce regions" appears to work flawlessly - even with the kind of bussing we use for stems (over 32 of them). I sure hope they fix this, because the bouncing of audio tracks is about 3 times faster than the region bounce command. But at least the folks at CueBase can't make fun of us anymore for using a program that won't do this kind of thing. Making changes to cues AFTER stems are made the "old fashioned way" was always heartbreaking. Now it just means "have another cup of coffee." :D


----------



## mark edward lewis (Apr 30, 2018)

composerguy78 said:


> This looks great! It’s basically just a matter of putting empty tracks in the aux track? Why did no one tell me this before?!!


You got it! THe bounce audio track command can SOMETIMES work - but we find it super spotty.


----------



## TheKRock (Apr 30, 2018)

mark edward lewis said:


> Thanks for mentioning my method at Cinema Sound. I have several of our members who use Logic Pro, and have had spotty results from using the "bounce audio tracks" command. I know even as of 10.4.1, it still doesn't work properly. Using the "bounce regions" appears to work flawlessly - even with the kind of bussing we use for stems (over 32 of them). I sure hope they fix this, because the bouncing of audio tracks is about 3 times faster than the region bounce command. But at least the folks at CueBase can't make fun of us anymore for using a program that won't do this kind of thing. Making changes to cues AFTER stems are made the "old fashioned way" was always heartbreaking. Now it just means "have another cup of coffee." :D


Ya Mark! Thanks for that vid and work around - seriously was pulling my hair out trying to get Logic to easily make a stem!


----------



## seabass (May 14, 2020)

You can just batch export whole stacks and make sure that all sends of the tracks are routed back into each stack. If you have master fx you’re out of luck and have to use an automator script or keyboard maestro etc. and do it one by one.


----------

